# Big ears



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Chips giving me the stink eye.









Little bit more mellow.









The force is strong with this one. Never disturb the dark lord.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL! I love that last one! So funny!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

cute dog. what breed?


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

so very cute


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

BearMurphy said:


> cute dog. what breed?


He's a JRT x Pom, Jackaranian.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

He's a looker! How much does he weigh? Do you only have the two dogs?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

What a handsome guy! He looks a lot like my boyfriends parent's dog, but a smaller version  He is a large lab mix. 

If you didn't say he was a Jackaranian I would have guessed him to be a huge dog


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> He's a looker! How much does he weigh? Do you only have the two dogs?


He weighs 20lb, maybe a little more fully "muscled up" Only 1 at the moment. Gillie sadly passed away


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> What a handsome guy! He looks a lot like my boyfriends parent's dog, but a smaller version  He is a large lab mix.
> 
> If you didn't say he was a Jackaranian I would have guessed him to be a huge dog


Thanks  Yeah, he have many features and proportions you see in bigger dogs. He is much more a terrier than a pomeranian. Some parts are almost Am Staff like and other parts are more fox like.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

DaViking said:


> He weighs 20lb, maybe a little more fully "muscled up" Only 1 at the moment. Gillie sadly passed away


I'm sorry to hear about Gilly. I'm shocked, what happened?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Thanks  Yeah, he have many features and proportions you see in bigger dogs. He is much more a terrier than a pomeranian. Some parts are almost Am Staff like and other parts are more fox like.


They believe that he is mixed with an Am Staff, or some other bully breed. They brought him from ON but he was born before the Pit Bull ban so it is possible. 

Chips has such a thick neck and head which I die for! I definitely see more Terrier in him than Pom. Do you clip his fur? I would think him to have longer fun than he does because of the Pomeranian in him. His ears, for sure, are fox like! So big and cute!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Goodness he looks like neither breed to me. Sorry about Gilly I always wanted to see some pictures of him.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Goodness he looks like neither breed to me. Sorry about Gilly I always wanted to see some pictures of him.


I posted some Pictures on Meggels FB group.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Gilly. I'm shocked, what happened?


I had to put him to sleep some time ago after multiple anaplasmosis relapses.


----------

